# expected keysym, got XF86TouchpadToggle



## femc7488 (Mar 2, 2011)

FreeBSD 8.2 release + xorg server 1.7.7_1,1 + xf86-video-intel

I got this log, when I start X. Anyone know what this means?


```
xf86TokenToOptionfo: table is NULL
xf86TokenToOptionfo: table is NULL
expected keysym, got XF86TouchpadToggle: line 123 of inet
```

In my computer, I have no touchpad devices.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 2, 2011)

Please post your xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log.


----------



## femc7488 (Mar 2, 2011)

xorg.conf, slim.log and Xorg.0.log are attached.

My problem is what does 
	
	



```
expected keysym, got XF86TouchpadToggle: line 123 of inet
```
 mean? Do I have any config error with my config file?


----------



## troberts (Mar 6, 2011)

I am also wondering about XF86TouchpadToggle, but I am using xf86-video-ati for my RS480 [Radeon Xpress 200G Series] or at least that is what Xorg -configure put in the xorg.conf.new file it created. There is no 200G listed in Xorg.0.log but ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5495(PCIE) is which I believe that is the card that got probed.


----------



## Spoozilla (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm not sure if you got an answer to this but I've just experienced this issue. I have a Compaq 610 laptop running FreeBSD 8.2, Xorg 1.7.7 and the xf86-video-intel29-2.9.1 drivers.  

The problem turned out to be a faulty ~/.xinitrc. I was playing around with *xdm* and remarked out my window manager. I re-enabled it and X starts perfectly.


----------

